# Kommentare zu: Presssemitteilung 10/06 DAV



## Anglerboard-Team (6. Mai 2006)

*Hier* gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Presssemitteilung 10/06 DAV*

Moin Moin ,
schade das ich schon ein wenig zu alt bin :q  , sonst wäre ich da bestimmt hingefahren :q  Ich hoffe einige Jungangler nehmen das klasse Angebot an 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------

